# An OLD Stirling Engine Design



## rake60 (Aug 11, 2007)

I ran across the 1960's plans for this engine on a copywritten web site.





I e-mailed the sites owner asking permission to link to it and never 
recieved a reply, so I went on a www search to find another source.
I did find it and in a clearer version.  You can see the plans at:
Air-Cooled Hot-Air Engine


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 12, 2007)

What a lovely little engine, so versatile to be able to run on a variety of fuels.
But it saddens me that here at least it will most probably never be built, due to the use of the cigar tube.
At one time they were everywhere, thrown away like cigarette packets, but now only very rarely seen. It must be ten years since I have seen one.
I suppose with very careful machining a substitute could be made, but it would not be the same to see the engine running without with the cigar logo on the the tube, and all the comments that it would have generated.

John


----------



## gilessim (Aug 20, 2007)

John, I actually have a number of half corona cigar tubes, that a friend continues to bring me, even though he well knows that I don't smoke cigars!, I give the cigars away but keep the tubes, I also have some panatella sized ones (about 10mm id,I haven't mesured them) .You'd be welcome to a couple if you'd like to make use of them, just pm an address and Ill post them off...Giles


----------

